# How many miles are you getting?



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I ride a 2017 Haibike Xduro Almtn 7.0, Bosch CX 500 wh battery, converted to EX1 drive, 27.5 plus size tires, 10-12 psi tire pressure.

I ride technical moto trials and get poor mileage based on what was advertised.
I do not ride the Eco mode because it has so little assist I might as well ride a lighter non assist bike

Tour mode 15 miles
Sport mode 14 miles
Turbo mode 12 miles

This bike is awful to ride on dead battery

I test rode a Turbo Levo on the same trails but not enough to get a feel for how many miles per charge.

Thanks
Highroad


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

It is a bit difficult to just throw a number of miles out there. There are so many variables. Battery technology, motor/controller efficiency, battery capacity, charge level, system voltage, gearing and riding behavior to name a few. 
I run anywhere from 5 watt hours per mile to 14 watt hours per mile. I have a 700 watt hour battery and consider it to be 500 watt hour usable. Converted to miles that would be anywhere from 36 to 100 miles range. The furthest I have taken it on single track was 28 miles and on roads/bike path is 81 miles. 
My bike is a Motobecane Titanium Night Train Bullet with detuned BBSHD mid drive, 52 volt 700 watt hour battery, 11 speed 11 X 42, Maxxis minion 26 X 4.8 running tubeless. My bike is fairly easy to pedal unassisted. On a level paved bike path I can sustain 13-14 mph unassisted. Bike weight is 51 lbs.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Highroad: I have a Haibike Full FatSix, the Yamaha drive system with 400wh battery. I pretty much post my ride reports on good friend OldBear's Fatbiking & Health thread. Since getting this bike in February of this year, I've been using this bike exclusively versus my Fatboy.

We're creatures of home topography. Here, in the Delaware River valley; it's all flat land, water-level riding with the only climbs of signifance coming up and down creeks and river valleys or bluffs; short but steep ones, at that. So feel free to take a look at what I've reported with the Yamaha. My riding is more about seeing how far I can get from Point A to Point B and back to Point A than it is climbing hills just so I can coast down them! 

Most of my riding is on asphalt; 20-35 and beyond miles. Today was a 38 mile run, motor output on Standard setting; with over 38% battery capacity remaining at the end of the ride.







On the bank of Mullica River, New Jersey Pine Barrens, Constable Bridge







Morning ride, Burlington City, NJ....100% asphalt riding

MIKE


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't have many rides with my Levo yet to make any definitive statements. One 18 mile ride (pavement) with approx 30kph headwind for half of the ride averaging 17mph (turbo mode) and I had used about 60%. The next ride with the same conditions I averaged 12mph (eco mode) and used about 40%. My next ride in similar conditions I will try it in trail mode. I just changed the tires to Schwalbe Marathon Plus MTB tires so it may help a bit for my riding conditions. There is a battery and motor software upgrade available, I have had the motor one done so far. I will get the battery done next time I get to the shop.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

highroad 2 said:


> Tour mode 15 miles
> Sport mode 14 miles
> Turbo mode 12 miles


It's really low but the strange part is that your numbers are very close.

How much elevation gain here?

What is your average cadence? Bosch motors are more efficient with higher cadence.


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

I can get 25 miles at 30%, 3500 ft of climb on my Levo


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Bmiller71
Is the 3500 ft climb you indicated over the length of the 25 mile ride or a continuous climb and then down?

I have no idea what my cadence is.
I lowered the gearing on the bike to increase the cadence and allow steeper climbs.
Elevation gain only 1300 feet according to a friends Strada that rides the same 15 miles trial system.
Seems like the Turbo Levo motor might be more efficient than the Bosch motors.
Or possibly the constant short climbs and descents on my local moto trails is not very battery efficient.
Thanks
Highroad


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't have a CX motor but the previous version, have a fat bike and with something like 1500ft on Tour mode I ride at least 30 miles. And my legs don't allow me to push hard so the motor does around 60% of the work.

With more elevation, 4000 to 4500, alternating between Eco (the most) and Tour I can make a little more than 20 miles.

In Sport or Turbo the battery drains quickly but with Tour you should go further.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

I went for a 19 mile ride today, my usual route and a little extra around town. It was one of the very few days with almost no wind to speak of. With the new tires and approx 55% eco and 45% trail I used 27% of the battery.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Range and battery fires is what is keeping from buying an Ebike. I want one but where I ride its very dry and a battery fire would likely cause a wildland fire. I have lots of steeps hills and switchbacks. With my weight of 225lbs suited up combined with the hills I worry I could drain a battery rather quickly.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

Today I went 18 miles in mostly eco mode and used 25%.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

Cody01 said:


> Range and battery fires is what is keeping from buying an Ebike. I want one but where I ride its very dry and a battery fire would likely cause a wildland fire. I have lots of steeps hills and switchbacks. With my weight of 225lbs suited up combined with the hills I worry I could drain a battery rather quickly.


I wouldn't worry about the battery causing a fire.


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

Not to many rides on my Expert Turbo Levo yet but last one was 1750ft climb with 15 miles distance mixture of Trail 65% setting and 100% Turbo ride ended with 40% battery remaining.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It varies with hills and headwinds but this is somewhat typical









This is fun sometimes though


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

It must be how or where i ride that I seem to get such poor mileage with my Haibike in comparison to the mileage you responders get.
Possibly bike set up or something is not right with the Bosch CX motor, controller or battery?
Seems like many of you use Eco mode a lot which helps with mileage.
With my bike and the terrain I ride , Eco mode is almost worthless and I would rather ride non-assisted.
Thanks
Highroad 2


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

HR, your mileage seems low to me.
1) Friend's CX Felt --- 150 pound rider, 9 mile, 3000'+ ascent and return --- 60% used
2) Wife CX Haibike hardtail --- 120 pound rider, same trip --- 60% used 
3) Me, 180, BBS02 hardtail 52V, 10 a-h battery (80% usable?), same --- battery done
We were all using at least tour mode that day. Also, we let other riders that we met try out the Haibike.
Also, look at the test Blue Monkey Bikes, UT performed


----------



## Bmiller71 (Oct 29, 2013)

highroad 2 said:


> Bmiller71
> Is the 3500 ft climb you indicated over the length of the 25 mile ride or a continuous climb and then down?
> 
> I have no idea what my cadence is.
> ...


Ride was about 1100' climb in beginning then up and down from there


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Not saying that is your problem but starting off eats battery. I use 5wh/mi riding in the city on average than when on more open roads. Same would apply to trail riding. 

Battery management is key for e biking and the more you know about your personal setup and how much you can expect of it the less range anxiety you will experience.


----------



## BootneyLee (Apr 25, 2017)

Just another quick data point for you, from a ride last weekend:

- Turbo Levo (with the larger battery ~500 wH pack), tire pressure: 18 psi front, 20 psi rear
- 14.96 miles
- 1558 ft elevation gain (not all at once; ups and downs)
- Eco mode at 25% assist about 90% of the time. The other 10% of the time was in either 50% or 100% assist just to see how that felt (I upgraded the motor firmware recently so I set Eco mode to 25% this time to test it out. I usually set it to 20% assist).
- 8.5 mph avg speed (I was riding with other non-eMTB riders so I just rode at their pace. It was also really hot that day so pace was probably slower than normal [for them]. No one was interested in suffering a heat stroke, LOL)

- 39% of the battery was consumed / 61% remaining


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your mileage and assist data.
It appears that many Levo riders spend a lot of time in Eco mode. 
Since I seldom ride Eco mode on my Haibike, it is hard to make comparisons.
I purchased an electric assist bike so I could see more scenery in less time so Eco mode does not appeal to me.
I like the fact that the Levo allows you to set the percentages of assist.

It would interesting if you made that same ride at both 50% and 100% assist with your Levo to see what your mileage would be.
At the current motor and battery technology, the Bulls with the 650 battery appears to be the bike to get.
thanks
Highroad


----------

